# Go Launcher Wallpaper problem



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

I have installed go launcher ex in my android phone.

I am using a theme. It works well. But sometimes if I clear memory or restart my phone, my current theme wallpaper changes back to default.

I tried the set the wallpaper again, both from Go Launcher and display settings, even the "Saving" dialog appeared, but nothing changed.

If this happens, I have to do some random things to get the wallpaper back, it's very annoying. I found that other users also faced the problem. Do you have any solution?


----------



## Tech_Support101 (Nov 6, 2012)

You should try uninstalling the app, and before reinstalling it make sure that you are installing the most up-to-date version of the app. Make sure that you do not allow this app to automatically update on its own. Each time you are notified of an update read both the bugs that it is supposed to fix as well as the reviews. A lot of the updates aren't tested before they are sent out so they can cause malfuctions with the app and other apps in your phone


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Does this happen with only 1 theme? Could be a that the theme is crashing, try using a different one and see if you have the same issue


----------

